# Jumping 'Situations'



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

This a video of a few of us show teams girl attempting to jump. The beginning is us sucking, ending with awesomeness!  The grey and white tobiano is gaited, so that's sorta why he doesn't do too well with jumping...heehee. Anyway, the horses and people are:
Emilie and Rhett (grey and white tobiano)
Juliyana and Sonny (sorrel)
Megan and Hollywood (the bay going over the ground pole)
Me and Rainy (bay who goes over the ground pole once, fails epicly twice, then makes it over twice)

So, yeah. This was pretty much our first 'official' time jumping, since the other times all including spontanteously jumping over cones. Yay, cones! 
Haha, so tell me what you think? Does Rainy have a future in jumping? And is her canter scary? Cuz everyone at the barn seems to think it is, but I think it's oodles of fun.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Haha at 48 secs the bay horse wanted to kick out at the chestnut.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Actually, she kicked out because I asked her to continue cantering, when she wanted to stop and chat with her friends. 

That's one of her bad habits, which we're trying to kick.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its nice to hear you all encouraging each other. Looks like you all had a great day


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah, it was lots of fun!  Especially since only one of the horses has ever been trained to jump. We're lucky to have a very supportive, kind group!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks like you had a lot of fun!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Yes we did!  I was so happy when Rainy decided to finally jump.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

bump!  
u
m
p
!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

looks like fun. Rainys canter doesn't look that scary except when he decided he didn't want to anymore, that greys canter looked scary to me, so fast!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Haha, yeah...Rhett's was fast that day because Em was trying to get him to go over the jump, which didn't exactly work.


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

hehe gaited horse= fast crazy canter!


----------

